# Alum White Bass?



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

I have not caught a single white bass this year at Alum. I don't target them, but normally end up catching a few. Did something happen to them?


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

There was a big fish kill which included many species last July/August at both Alum and Hoover which appears to have decimated the white bass populations; some believe it may have been some type of virus. Have only heard of a handful caught from either lake all year.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’ve caught a bunch while trolling for saugeye this year


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

If the white bass schools are way down at Hoover and Alum does anybody have any recommendations on where to go to target them around here? How are the populations in the scioto reservoirs?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Isaac_02 said:


> If the white bass schools are way down at Hoover and Alum does anybody have any recommendations on where to go to target them around here? How are the populations in the scioto reservoirs?


Deer creek has a good population of them.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Isaac_02 said:


> If the white bass schools are way down at Hoover and Alum does anybody have any recommendations on where to go to target them around here? How are the populations in the scioto reservoirs?


CJ Brown has large population of big white bass. About 40-45 minutes from Columbus. The lake is not that big and they are usually easy to find using a depth finder as they travel in large schools. Find the shad and you will find the white bass. They are very willing takers.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

good to know, thanks! they're my favorite to catch, so might have to make the drive. Sad that Hoover and Alum will probably be a couple years to recover.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

the whitebass at Indian lake are on FIRE!!!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate to even say this out loud , but don't overlook O'Shay white bass fishing, (with the occasional Wiper thrown in). Four times since May I fished O'Shay dead set on finding its elusive Saugeye, and each time id get board not catching Saugeye, and start having fun casting into schools of boiling white bass and wipers.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Govbarney said:


> I hate to even say this out loud , but don't overlook O'Shay white bass fishing, (with the occasional Wiper thrown in). Four times since May I fished O'Shay dead set on finding its elusive Saugeye, and each time id get board not catching Saugeye, and start having fun casting into schools of boiling white bass and wipers.


I'm going to have to give O'Shay a visit. I haven't fished there in a long time. It used to be my goto catfishing hole.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

AnglinAddict said:


> I'm going to have to give O'Shay a visit. I haven't fished there in a long time. It used to be my goto catfishing hole.


I'm going to hit it up tomorrow morning , I'm going to start with crawler harnesses on flats looking for those Saugeye schools, but my guess is after a hour or so I'll switch to white bass


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

They where hungry again this morning, got to get out early though, bite shuts off around 10


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I tried CJ Brown two weeks ago for the first time ever. Caught tons of mostly small 8” white bass but we did get some nice ones that were 12-13”. Although it’s been years since I’ve fished Deer Creek, it was also loaded with white bass. 

I’ve fished alum quite a bit this year and have yet to catch a white bass. As someone else mentioned above, literally thousands of white bass (mostly 6-8”ers which I assume were the dominant year class at the time) died last summer. I’ve seen this before though on other bodies of water-they will bounce back in a few years. probably equals more bait for all other species which could temporarily boost the size profile of the bass, saugeye and crappies in alum. Easier and more plentiful baitfish populations. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow I need to hit O’Shay I guess. Wipers sound fun too. Anybody know if Griggs has a similar population? I work on campus so it’d be a real easy jump over there


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Isaac_02 said:


> Wow I need to hit O’Shay I guess. Wipers sound fun too. Anybody know if Griggs has a similar population? I work on campus so it’d be a real easy jump over there


Last Thursday I drove the road along Griggs right about sunset and there was a small school busting minnows right out in front of the public marina and a larger one about 100yds out that some guy in a small 12’ row boat was tossing too. Unfortunately no pole or time and have not made it back to check out.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Lookin for white bass? As Gov mentioned, get out there early. They like to chase those schools of shad around. Shad cruise the banks early this time of year early. Once the sun gets up good they move deeper.
Check out Gizzard shad on Mr. Google to find out more.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Stopped by the O'shay boat ramp and then the kayak rental area briefly thus evening... not much surface activity and only a few bites from tiny largemouth. May try again later this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------

